

Show HN: Beautiful Hand-made Irish Whistles - Hitchhiker
http://www.ethnicwind.com
I am simply stunned at the intro song to this site.. sounds other worldly.
======
Hitchhiker
Just to give some context, a friend send this across.. and I absolutely am
blown away by the intro music that the site loads up.. not to mention the
actual craftsmanship.

Wow. Stunned.

------
Mz
This is a really beautiful site. Thank you for posting it. Not just the intro
music but the graphics and layout and other details have a lot of appeal. I
also notice there is an on/off option for the music, which I think is a very
nice touch. The music is nice as a sample of the product and for aesthetics
but if you really want to surf the site and shop, I can see situations where
the music would be an annoyance or distraction or inconvenience. I have
fantasies that some day I will have some really awesome site. I always enjoy
looking at good examples, though I am not that technically knowledgeable so I
also hope to see opinions of other HNers.

------
jsavimbi
The Flash.

